# Reseda



## fleming97 (Dec 3, 2010)

I've bought a used hand-winding wrist watch recently, brand name Reseda. But I could not find any information about this watch brand. Anyone has information about Reseda ?


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Oh yes:

Reseda is a trade mark from the Fabrique Germinal SA / Picard & Cie. from La Chaux-de-Fonds, registered in 1902 (and obviously used for a long time).

Andreas


----------



## bsa (Dec 23, 2010)

Mikrolisk said:


> Oh yes:
> 
> Reseda is a trade mark from the Fabrique Germinal SA / Picard & Cie. from La Chaux-de-Fonds, registered in 1902 (and obviously used for a long time).
> 
> Andreas


Sounds fancy :derisive:


----------



## fleming97 (Dec 3, 2010)

Anyone here own Reseda ?


----------

